# Forge BOV reviews??



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I am considering ordering a Forge BOV for my 2001 jetta 1.8T and i was curious what people say about it. Ive heard good and bad things about a BOV. Does anybody have or know anything about these? The car has a cold air intake, magnaflow exhaust, and possibly a diverter valve but im not sure.


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

get a r 1 dv instead :thumbup:


----------



## Vwpartsguy1 (Feb 2, 2011)

id just a forge DV and leave it alone, MAF systems kinda dont like Bov's


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

He is rite just get a DV & call it a day, you'll have a piece of mind. 

007 or R1 it's up to you... 
My vote is 007 FTW 

-Judd


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The 1.8T applications do not take very well to fully atmospheric blow-off valves. 

We offer our 007P recirculating diverter valve which is the best selling recirculating Bosch replacement valve in the world with over 50,000 units sold worldwide.

- 100% Manufactured in-house @ Forge UK
- Fully CNC machined 6061 billet aluminium construction (_body and piston_)
- Spring tuning kit included
- Polished or anodized black finishes available (_no extra cost_)
- Swivel cap with adjustable vacuum port available (_extra cost option_)
- Uses Viton brand high temp. and high wear resistance o-rings for sealing
- Uses Mobil1 fully synthetic grease for lubrication
- Fully serviceable
- Fully rebuildable
- LIFETIME WARRANTY against defects and failure
- Available from many reputable VWVortex sponsors/advertisers

We also offer a hybrid style valve that offers both recirculating function to keep the ECU happy, and a small amount of atmospheric function for some sound. The atmospheric discharge amount is kept to within a measured level that will not cause any issues with the ECU.

- 100% Manufactured in-house @ Forge UK
- Fully CNC machined 6061 billet aluminium body
- Fully CNC machined self lubricating brass piston
- Ratcheting/detent adjustment knob
- Conical progressive rate spring to maintain full piston travel at any adjustment level
- Roughly 80/20 recirc/atmo function
- Atmospheric discharge port staggered in height to recirculating port
- Polished or anodized black finishes available (_no extra cost_)
- Fully serviceable
- Fully rebuildable
- LIFETIME WARRANTY against defects and failure
- Available from many reputable VWVortex sponsors/advertisers

Here's the links: 
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMCL007P
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMCL007PA
http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMDVSPLTR

Our dealers: 
http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=distributors


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Additionally, while we are not typically ones to bad-mouth our competitors, I would highly discourage you from using the R1 valve. They make great software, however, this particular hardware product of theirs has some serious shortcomings.

We have seen detrimental failures of the R1 valve that could result in catastrophic damage to someone's turbo and/or engine.

The diaphragm assembly of the R1 valve is secured together with a brass rivet. I have multiple valves sitting on my desk right now in which this brass rivet, through the course of presumably normal valve operation, has separated from the diaphragm assembly and has fallen into and become lodged in the discharge port of the valve.

With very little effort, the rivet is able to be pushed through the valve port, which would result in the rivet falling through the turbo inlet pipe and slamming into the compressor wheel of your turbocharger, completely destroying it. It seems by sheer luck that the rivets of these particular valves were wedged in the port such that we were able to catch the failure before any major engine damage could result. A simple boost leak on the cars in question lead us to inspect the valves where we encountered these failues and provided the customers with our valves free of charge.

This is a photo of one such valve as taken immediately following removal from the vehicle. You can very clearly see the brass rivet has nearly fallen all the way through the valve port.


----------

